# Vudu Shrimp are in stock!



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

First shipment sold out in 6 days. Got the second batch in and we are shipping right now. For this group I'm running free shipping on the first order. Please give us a try at www.egretbaits.com If you buy anything on the site just type in SHIPMEFREE all one word and you'll pay nada on shipping.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Another fine product you are producing Ken.. Save me a coupe of you know whats...

The 2cool link is not up.. Here is the link

http://egretbaits.com/egret_vudushrimp.html


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Good looking bait.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice looking lure. web site saved to favorites for a future order.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Just ordered some


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Just ordered some any tips on working them they look like the most realistic shrimp I have seen


----------



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cowboymatt said:


> Just ordered some any tips on working them they look like the most realistic shrimp I have seen


Here is some reading material that I hope helps in using the Vudu shrimp.

http://www.outdoorpressclips.com/putting-vudu-magic-on-speckled-trout/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

Apple dominating the WORLD


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I used em yesterday and caught Slammed -Reds, Flounder and a Trout. Strong hook sets on the flounder were spit out.. And this was on a tough day out with Notorious Guide Service... I can imagine on a good day... 

Worked em several ways and produced on all.. Shrimp always stayed up right and i could make em produce lil puffs of mud on the bounce.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Killin me with these new lures, you know I had to get some.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Killin me with these new lures, you know I had to get some.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


 Same here, LOL. :help:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They look realistic and are tough as hell! It has to be good.








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

MAN !!!! sold out all ready ????? How lonk till you get more Natural and gold??


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Went to order some and you are out of the natural. I will wait until you get those in again.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

What's the ETA on restocking?


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

Sold out toooo fast! I have to get some! They look awesome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They are very tough, cant wait to try them in a few days. Ill bet some pro cure gel would work great on them too.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got a slam on a tough day with em last week for using em for the first time... Surprised they lasted with all the flounder tears and the Red Crushing... 

Hey Ken, How about selling just the plastics ?


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

[QUOTE

Hey Ken, How about selling just the plastics ?[/QUOTE]

X2!


----------



## tightline11 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had the pleasure of using these baits for awhile and even helped in the testing stages. Beside natural and gold there or a couple of other colors that produce just as well. I have been using the pearl with chart tail, the root beer works awesome in stained water and clear and the straight pink is mind blowing on how aggressive they take the bait. Also I still have the original ones I started with and they have well over a hundred trout and some reds and no problems. Great product and just didn't want you'll to miss out on the other great colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. 

Apple dominating the WORLD


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

We have them in stock at Daley's


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> We have them in stock at Daley's


Thanks for the info. I just bought three packs of the naturals. They look great! CF?


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

Will you ship, I live too far from there and i have to have them!


DaleysHuntnFish said:


> We have them in stock at Daley's


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They look realistic and are tough as hell! It has to be good.
> View attachment 585529
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


nice looking shrimp. let us know how it does.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

I just ordered some pink ones.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I just ordered two packs of the white chart tail. Hoping to use them in a couple of weeks and possibly under some lights.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> We have them in stock at Daley's


I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. They look so natural. Can't wait to give them a test drive.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Guys and gulls,

Ive seen these in action this week.. They worked Great for Capt Dave when we were out earlier in the week... VERY much look like a real shrimp, They make a DOA look fake lol

Capt Thomas


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

*still waiting Ken............*

guess I'll have to bite the bullet on a few Ken.......I'm still waiting on that photo from the Long Point wade at the super cut 20 yrs ago


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

traxxxas01 said:


> Will you ship, I live too far from there and i have to have them!


Yes we will ship
Give us a call @ 409-736-3999
Thanks Keith


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Yes we will ship
> Give us a call @ 409-736-3999
> Thanks Keith


Thats good to know. I went to your site and there was no online store so I had to order from Egret. I will give you guys a call as well.


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> Yes we will ship
> Give us a call @ 409-736-3999
> Thanks Keith


Thanks Keith, I'll be giving you a call this coming week. Are ya'lls prices the same on the website at $6.99.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

traxxxas01 said:


> Thanks Keith, I'll be giving you a call this coming week. Are ya'lls prices the same on the website at $6.99.


Yep just left there.


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Yep just left there.


Thanks Bud, appreciate it


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Still many selections left form OP site with free shipping...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I will be honest. I was a little disappointed with the size. I hope Egret will consider making some a little larger. It would be great if they came without jig heads too.


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

Got all 7 colors to day at Marburgers. They just got their shipment today.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine just arrived yesterday . OMG these look so real , can't wait to try them . Thanks Ken !!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Mine arrived today. They look great! One question: Are those bronze hooks?  CF?


----------



## Tickin (Apr 6, 2011)

Any chance of these showing up at the fishing show this week?


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^^called today and asked the same question. They will be at the show, however natural and Gold in the vudu shrimp are still sold out. I'm still going to pick a few of the other colors myself and give them a shot. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They look realistic and are tough as hell! It has to be good.
> View attachment 585529
> 
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Dang - so realistic!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

The bait looks nice and realistic! I wish y'all make it unweighted jighead like the doa so it can sink at a slower rate without having to fish with the cork or make it at a lighter weight for the jighead and it will be perfect..my friend told me its 1/4 oz is the only one you have?


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like something I need to add to my arsenal. I love those DOAs and this looks 10x better.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I just received my order today. They look awesome cant wait to use them. Awesome customer service also Ill refer them to everyone.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Root beer sold out too. Placed order early in week and got an email noting a credit back to my account. Smh. Disappointed.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow makes me even want to bite it


----------



## traxxxas01 (May 27, 2012)

*Got em*

Received mine today! Still waiting on natural and gold but they are on the way!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

egretbaits said:


> First shipment sold out in 6 days. Got the second batch in and we are shipping right now. For this group I'm running free shipping on the first order. Please give us a try at www.egretbaits.com If you buy anything on the site just type in SHIPMEFREE all one word and you'll pay nada on shipping.


Any ETA on restocking?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Maaaaan. I just found a few of the missing colors I was seeking on egretbait's site but you can only pay with PayPal? I use my credit card. Not interested in a Paypal membership. I guess I will have to wait for Baad Marine Supply to order more_?

_When is Badd Marine Supply ordering more? Dang it. /rant

**paces floor**


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

View attachment 596172

View attachment 596173


Just received in the mail today!
Look forward to trying these. 
Thanks Egret Baits!!!


----------



## BAAD (May 4, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> Maaaaan. I just found a few of the missing colors I was seeking on egretbait's site but you can only pay with PayPal? I use my credit card. Not interested in a Paypal membership. I guess I will have to wait for Baad Marine Supply to order more_? _
> 
> When is Badd Marine Supply ordering more? Dang it. /rant
> 
> **paces floor**


Bankin...we have some more stock of the Natural and Gold that will be in tomorrow. They are on the site and available for purchase right now. Hopefully Ken will get me some of the new colors as we have an order in with our distributor right now. BAAD Marine has them...come and get them.

https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=473


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

BAAD said:


> Bankin...we have some more stock of the Natural and Gold that will be in tomorrow. They are on the site and available for purchase right now. Hopefully Ken will get me some of the new colors as we have an order in with our distributor right now. BAAD Marine has them...come and get them.
> 
> https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=473


are you ok with pick up orders at your location in dickinson to save on shipping?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

BAAD said:


> Bankin...we have some more stock of the Natural and Gold that will be in tomorrow. They are on the site and available for purchase right now. Hopefully Ken will get me some of the new colors as we have an order in with our distributor right now. BAAD Marine has them...come and get them.
> 
> https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=473


Heh. Done! Still looking for Tiger, Pink, Orange...and I'm probably missing one more but can't find it on the updated sites.

Thanks!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

What they say about LURES? they catch more fishermen than fish?? Well chalk me up for one on the stringer....just ordered some...


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

just ordered some in gold.


----------



## Brush Country (Sep 7, 2011)

Was about to place my order for the Tiger strip, and said there was 2 available. Just when I thought I was good, it came back on back order. Lol I'll have to keep looking I guess


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thinking about it... they do look REALLY good.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Bubbaette and I used the VuDu Pink and natural while fishing Lake Calcasieu last weekend , we used them under a popping cork and the trout tore 'em up!
The guys were using some other plastics and not catching as many, as soon as they switched over it was a much better bite for them.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Consider me caught, was going just going to order a pack or two of the vudu shrimp ended up spending over a 100 bucks on a little bit of everything. Curious to see how long shipping takes from Dickinson to Seabrook


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

ordered my vudu yesterday, it shipped the same day. i tracked my order and i should receive it on friday. talk about good quick service.


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

charlie23 said:


> are you ok with pick up orders at your location in dickinson to save on shipping?


Where in Dickinson, I wanna drop by and grab some from ya

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Does FTU or Academy have these yet?


----------



## BAAD (May 4, 2011)

Gambit007 said:


> Where in Dickinson, I wanna drop by and grab some from ya
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry Guys....right now we are online only.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ordered from baad yesterday got here today, can't beat that. The great thing about inshore is how far a 100 dollar bill goes.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Vudu*

I've purchased some natural and tiger stripe, but haven't had a chance to use them yet. 2cool cost me money! BillyStix, Chickenboy, Vudu, etc.:cheers:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Ordered from baad yesterday got here today, can't beat that. The great thing about inshore is how far a 100 dollar bill goes.


What's your thought on the corks?
I'm a Midcoast fan but i'm seeing the Bomber more and more.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

That Robbie Guy said:


> What's your thought on the corks?
> I'm a Midcoast fan but i'm seeing the Bomber more and more.


 First time I've ever bought them but they look good. My thought is to use the ones have the leader tied to the top swivel for live shrimp and use the bombers for plastics. Hope to see how they work out Sunday.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally got the chance to use my VUDU shrimp over the weekend. Lemme tell you something...first cast got a speck to blow up top water. I wasn't ready. I was just checking out my new set up. Pulled the paradise popper once and BAM!! I didn't set the hook good and it got off right at the shore line. My wife's 3rd cast with VUDU landed her a 22" trout! We used a variety of baits. Vudu shrimp, real shrimp and spooks. I caught a small flounder with Vudu too. Dead shrimp didn't catch anything but seaweed. Heh. We are VUDU'ed for life! Awesome lure.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I went on a trip this past weekend and my fishing partner pulled out a couple of the Vudu's he just got in. Sure did look pretty. He had all of his rods hooked up with it. I told him there's no more bait buying for me so I stuck with my pearl white gulp. Well at the end of the day, its still just another plastic and probably wont make it into my tackle box.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

my order came in on friday and i'm really liking how realistic they look besides the size and weight of the lure. **** can't wait to try em under the lights....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TheSamarai said:


> Well I went on a trip this past weekend and my fishing partner pulled out a couple of the Vudu's he just got in. Sure did look pretty. He had all of his rods hooked up with it. I told him there's no more bait buying for me so I stuck with my pearl white gulp. Well at the end of the day, its still just another plastic and probably wont make it into my tackle box.


Why are you so negative all the time? Lots of lures don't make it in my box but I don't make a point to be a jackass about it. 
I am sure Egret is deeply hurt their shrimp arent good enough for your box...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Didnt know your healings got hurt so bad. Its just fishing. Its a fishing forum, I post positive and negative experiences. No emotion involved.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*VuDu Shrimp*

Well, they made it into mine. I usually like the white or sugar & Spice gulp but yesterday they wanted some VuDu.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

ordered some more, they have some natural still in stock.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

If your in the corpus area Roys had them in stock last time I was there


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I just ordered some of these, I can't wait to try them out....should be fun!

Five


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Order a few from BAAD a couple of days ago (Tuesday) and I'm waiting for them to show up :cheers:.


Any plans for a "glow" color in the Vudu-shrimp?


Speaking of Egretbaits, anyone use the "Kick-A-Mullet"? What are your thoughts on those hard-baits? Worth the cost? A worthy lure for a spot or two in the tackle box?

TIA


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Ordered 10 more today... as long as the sandies dont remove the tails on em, they will last a while and replace towing around a shrimp bucket... get you a shrimp wand from BP and oderize them a bit, great combo


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Just tried to order but the shipmefree code doesn't seem to be working. Are you guys still doing free shipping??? 

Want to order but don't want to pay shipping.......waiting


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey timemachine, i don't think they're doing the free shipping anymore, when i placed my 2nd order, they charged freight.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Just placed an order with BAAD Marine. Good selection


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Received my order from BAAD Marine yesterday. Can't wait to try them out next weekend.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The VuDu shrimp arrived in the mail Saturday. very fast shipping. They look realistic enough and movement is good. HOWEVER...they are WAY smaller than I thought they would be. If I was buying live shrimp, I would walk away from one that small. I'll keep an open mind and give them a go BUT.....it is unlikely I would reorder unless they prove to be fish killer magic.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I can say with confidence that these suckers do the job when coupled with the Paradise Popper. My wife, who NEVER fished with artificial lures in her life, caught a 22" speckled trout on her 3rd cast with these bad boys. She caught this 24 1/2 inch trout last weekend on Bolivar. If the fish are there, you are in business. I had a top water blow up on my first cast ever with the thing! I also caught a flounder with it. /certification

EDIT: Hey Baadmarine when are you getting some more tiger/pink/orange selections bud?


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Congrats!!!*



Bankin' On It said:


> I can say with confidence that these suckers do the job when coupled with the Paradise Popper. My wife, who NEVER fished with artificial lures in her life, caught a 22" speckled trout on her 3rd cast with these bad boys. She caught this 24 1/2 inch trout last weekend on Bolivar. If the fish are there, you are in business. I had a top water blow up on my first cast ever with the thing! I also caught a flounder with it. /certification
> 
> EDIT: Hey Baadmarine when are you getting some more tiger/pink/orange selections bud?


I placed an order yesterday for the pinks with Egret. Already shipped. Should receive them tomorrow.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

ctcc said:


> I placed an order yesterday for the pinks with Egret. Already shipped. Should receive them tomorrow.


Yeah I found all the missing colors on Egret's site but it's Paypal only. I use my credit card and have no use for a Paypal account. Baadmarine is set up for the credit card orders. Heh.


----------



## BAAD (May 4, 2011)

*New Shipment*

Just received a new shipment of Vudu Shrimp. They are on the website now....

https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=473


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks BAAD. My order number is 2222.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Cant wait to try em on some triple tail


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

IM using em on a cajun thunder, how.png of mono leader do you guys suggest, IM going with about 18", is.that enough?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dang auto correct on my phone, I meant to say how long of a mono leader..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gambit007 said:


> IM using em on a cajun thunder, how.png of mono leader do you guys suggest, IM going with about 18", is.that enough?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Depends on water/fish depth but I would start with 24" or so.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Gambit007 said:


> Dang auto correct on my phone, I meant to say how long of a mono leader..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Usually tie around 30 inches or so when we use live shrimp under the lights, gonna do the same for the vudu shrimp. cant wait to try em weekend after next.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

BAAD said:


> Just received a new shipment of Vudu Shrimp. They are on the website now....
> 
> https://www.baadmarinesupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=473


Yyyyeeeaahh....got my pink on. Tiger? (man I knew I should have jumped on that pattern when it was first out) heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Gambit007 said:


> IM using em on a cajun thunder, how.png of mono leader do you guys suggest, IM going with about 18", is.that enough?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I was using about 24" but I was fishing a set of 48" culverts with tidal flow rushing through so I wasn't worried about ever hitting the bottom. If I were going to be in the flats/marsh I'd try 18" myself.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Gambit007 said:


> IM using em on a cajun thunder, how.png of mono leader do you guys suggest, IM going with about 18", is.that enough?


I am also planning on doing the Cajun Thunder type set-up. I have no doubt this is going to be a killer bait.


----------



## BAAD (May 4, 2011)

*Mrs. BAAD in action!*

Well guys....I just couldn't let this thread go without showing a picture of my wife with her first tournament redfish. She and "Team Knotty Hookers" fished the Jackies Brickhouse Beauties on the Bay and had a great time. They were greeted with less than ideal conditions but ground it out all day. Fishing live shrimp most of the day thinking that the this would be the best idea for the muddy waters, she tied a VUDU Shrimp on a Knotty Hooker cork and within a few casts had two redfish to the boat. Unfortunatley they were not keepers but it goes to show that when live shimp doesn't work...gulp doesn't work...VUDU DO!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Check it out....hooked in the upper lip. My wife did the same thing.....................to me!!!


----------



## RosscosOutdoor (Nov 12, 2011)

Rosscos outdoor in Clute have some of these popular guys


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Daley's just got more in


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Going Fast


----------

